# ipod 30G non reconnu pr les pc



## zwolf (15 Mars 2008)

mon ipod classic de 30Gb n est plus reconnu par un pc,qui marque a l ecran peripherique usb non reconnu et en plus il ne se charge que pour un moment.si quelqu un peut me venir en aide ce serait vraiment hyper cool, car j ai tous mes fichiers qui y sont bloques.merci d avance a tous


----------



## whereismymind (16 Mars 2008)

Branche le sur secteur et fait un Reset en appuyant sur "Menu" et "Sélection" en même temps. Ensuite il devrait redémarrer (Une Pomme apparaît) et laisse le charger un peu, puis branche le à nouveau sur ton PC.


----------



## LuWang (16 Mars 2008)

En tout cas le 5.5G 30Go marche très bien sur mon PC, sans problème.
Tu as vérifié que ce n'est pas ton port USB qui merde? *siffle* J'ia déjà eu un problème comme ça, ma carte USB n'était plus reconnu par windows, à chaque fois que je branchais un périphérique "ce périphérique a mal fonctioné" (ce qui est très génannt lorsqu'il s'agit de la souris ^^).


----------

